
How Ad Campaigns Fail - gk1
http://www.gkogan.co/blog/how-ad-campaigns-fail/
======
tomludus
I keep seeing the "platform" error issue time and time again. It has become
very hard to believe this is a mistake. When I speak to the staff at these
networks they basically refuse to comment.

They all stick to the script which usually goes along the line of
"unfortunately we can't help with the tracking on your website, all I can say
is that those user have definitely clicked".

Which sounds a lot like "yeah we tracked a click somewhere, we don't really
care if it was accidental and despite having the ability to see if these
people end up on your website we don't want to do that"

I have noticed that I personally click on several ads per day by accident and
in fact these ads are more and more commonly being put in places where an
accidental click is more likely or worse they pop up an ad and hide the close
button.

You can imagine a future where our colleagues say to us "so you really
believed that every click the ad network sent you was a real person because
'they said it was'. Did you never get any actual evidence? Were there no
independent inspectors? Do you think that was a bit naive?"

